
C++ exception handling mistakes and how to avoid them - debh
http://www.acodersjourney.com/2016/08/top-15-c-exception-handling-mistakes-avoid/
======
dang
Sockpuppet accounts, votes, and comments are forbidden here and will get the
offending accounts and sites banned.

------
vikram_12
Another useful article related to exception handling :
[http://llvm.org/docs/ExceptionHandling.html#itanium-abi-
zero...](http://llvm.org/docs/ExceptionHandling.html#itanium-abi-zero-cost-
exception-handling)

~~~
debh
Thanks - I'll check it out. I'm thinking to compile a list of good resources
and add it to the current article.

